# lancaster hurdy-gurdy festival



## killer b (Apr 24, 2008)

this weekend at the gregson and friends meeting house... anyone going? 

http://www.myspace.com/gurdyfest







hopefully this guy will be there too.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice to see a thread on Lancaster on Urban for a change
 I was thinking about going to this-tickets quite pricey for some of the events but more than happy to meet at the Gregson and have a look


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2008)

i think we're only going to the daytime thing at the meeting house on saturday - there's family friendly type stuff on there, and it's cheap/free...

i agree the 'headline' shows are a touch on the expensive side, but the daytimes should be ok.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Apr 24, 2008)

This puts me in mind of a British band I saw that had someone playing a hurdy-gurdy-- Blowzabella. They were great; played every kind of bagpipe ever invented from Nothumbrian to ancient Greek. Are they still around?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 25, 2008)

I've not seen Blowzabella for years, but apparently they are still at it:

http://www.myspace.com/blowzabella

Excellent band


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2008)

Bagpipes and hurdy gurdy on Urban on the same day.


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone going then? apparently there's free stuff on the town square (including a 'new age' punch & judy show  )...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 26, 2008)

killer b said:


> anyone going then? apparently there's free stuff on the town square (including a 'new age' punch & judy show  )...



Did you have a good time? Was going to PM to see if you fancied meeting up but went on a bit of a bender last night so failed to leave bed today. Saw some hot hurdy gurdie action in the Gregson last night


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2008)

the punch & judy was excellent. checked out some hurdy-gurdy, which was also excellent. 

next time, eh?


----------

